# Sundown 3/7



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there with a couple of buds on Saturday.  My start time is up in the air.  I could be there anytime between 12 and 2.  I will check back in on Friday to confirm.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2009)

weather looks great on Saturday.. i'm going to start plotting and scheming to be there in the afternoon.  Might have a few kids with me but i can drag them through the bumps


----------



## reefer (Mar 4, 2009)

I should be there unless something drastic happens. I'll probably shoot for noon - 8:00. We'll see how this thread progresses.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

Hoping to be there with the family late morning.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 4, 2009)

May be there with my  6 yo son... he will definitely love the soft bumps.. I like the fact that the field is wide, less concern over him clogging up the trail.  Tough to get kids the bump experience on crowded narrow trails like temptor without worrying about them getting in the way.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to head over there sometimes Saturday, just have to see how low the temps drop tonight.


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2009)

Will be there tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2009)

seems like every time i check the weather it is different (yeah, i know, new england . . .)  looks like Saturday afternoon should be good. I'll be there with Jake and my new skis hitting up the bumps.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2009)

I was thinking the afternoon too, Powhunter lent me his 1080's that I don't think ever had a tune so if there is any ice anywhere on the mountain I am sure I will wiping out!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 6, 2009)

My plans are influx right now.  I still think I will be up there at some point.  I might be solo.  I might be part of a trio.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> My plans are influx right now.  I still think I will be up there at some point.  I might be solo.  I might be part of a trio.



you are never alone when you ski @ sundown.  There is always an AZ'er there to ski with


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking the afternoon too, Powhunter lent me his 1080's that I don't think ever had a tune so if there is any ice anywhere on the mountain I am sure I will wiping out!



Just keep in mind that you are going to have to work those 1080's to get them to turn on the groomers. You will quickly see how spoiled you have become with shaped ski's. I sure know I did.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 6, 2009)

i will be there,  after work around 4-4:15 i know where to find you guys


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking the afternoon too, Powhunter lent me his 1080's that I don't think ever had a tune so if there is any ice anywhere on the mountain I am sure I will wiping out!



Scratch the 1080's off for tomorrow, can't adjust the binding down enough without remounting them to my small foot


----------



## andyzee (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd love to, but no can do.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'd love to, but no can do.



How about Sunday then?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2009)

33 here this morning, will probably head over around lunch time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> 33 here this morning, will probably head over around lunch time.



i should be clicking in at noon at the latest.


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2009)

Heading over with the family a little later this morning.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> How about Sunday then?



Sunday's no good either, gonna have company, plus its supposed to rain


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Sunday's no good either, gonna have company, plus its supposed to rain



It's going to rain tonight. Tomorrow afternoon is looking good. Soft bumps.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Sunday's no good either, gonna have company, plus its supposed to rain



Bring the company with you tomorrow, Greg is looking for 10 people so he can get a group rate for those that need tickets.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

i'll be there today with my little ones.  we'll be shredding lil joe for a few hours.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2009)

11ish with my son today.  Trying to get my wife (the "never ever" in December who now skis more often than I do) to join us tomorrow.  She is there this morning sking with my daughter for the first time!  She is not a passholder so maybe she will help the "ten"-- although she will not be in the gunny bumps if that is a prerequisite.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2009)

Heading over now.


----------

